# Room treatment advice sought, limited options



## Jarery (Mar 2, 2016)

Room treatment Advice Sought !

I’m in Vancouver and in Canada we don’t have access to all the items typically recommended in forums. Purchasing finished room treatment materials is too expensive to bring in from the US and Canadian companies are limited in their offerings.

Locally I've only found two materials useful.
Roxul Safe N Sound at 3" thick.
Roxul ComfortBoard IS at 1.5" thick, which I believe is Rockboard 80 at 8lb/ft^3

If I purchase DIY supplies through a acoustic panel company I can get Roxul Fabrock 60 at 2" thick but more expensive as its through a third party.

So I have 3 areas I wish to add treatments. My question is with the above listed availability of materials, what would be my best options for making the following treatments?

A) wall treatments on side wall for first reflection: (Thinner definitely better for here for approval factor)
- 3" Safe N Sound panel at 1/2" off the wall?
- 2" Roxul 60 at 1/2" off the wall 
- 1.5" Roxul 80 at 1/2" off the wall
- 3" Roxul 80 at 1/2" off the wall

B) Cloud (6 panels 2' x 4' suspended 2" from drywall ceiling)
- 3" Safe N Sound
- 6" Safe N Sound
- 3" Roxul 80

C) Front Corners - 2 pcs 112" tall
- 17x17x24 Safe N Sound cut into triangles and loaded into corners 
- 24x24x32 Safe N sound (2x as expensive as the 17x17 so not preferred )
- 3" Roxul 80 in 24" panels across corner
- 4" Roxul 60 in 24" panels across corner

Those are the 3 areas i wish to start treating. Perhaps more later.
I already have 2 bundles of safe n sound, and 1 of the roxul 80. The roxul 60 I have to order and wait weeks, the sns and 80 i can buy locally in a day.

So what is my best plan for doing this? I’ve read too much advice that seems to conflict, use low density, use high density, which, thin, etc. So with my limited options what should i do without experimenting endlessly? I've played with the multilayer calculator but don't understand the science and math enough to have confidence in my decisions. So i'm here asking for advice 

To show what I'm dealing with and the issues, Here are some REW sweeps of my room, Subs (4 subs, 2 are GoldenEar Triton 1’s at front corners, 2 are Klipsch 15” )
And my fronts, Right & Left.

Subs with and without Audyssey









Left & Right Mains (no Audyssey)









Waterfall of Subs (no audyssey)









Spectrograph of Subs (no Audyssey)









edit: i give up trying to get dropbox pics to show up


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The 4" Roxul 60 would be my choice for all of those applications.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We used the Roxul R60, and R80 per Bryan, and it worked out great!


----------



## Jarery (Mar 2, 2016)

bpape said:


> The 4" Roxul 60 would be my choice for all of those applications.


Interesting you would take 4" of 60 instead of 6" of the safe n sound for the ceiling cloud. That seems to go against some of the advice I've read, although maybe I misinterpreted it.

4" is also beyond the thickness I'd prefer to do for the sidewall do to people walking by as its a shared space.

Since I already have some of the Roxul 80, where in the above treatments and at how thick would it be best put to use for my situation ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not saying you can't go thicker. I wouldn't do much less than that anywhere though. If you want options, get the 2" and use multiple layers.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is what we did...we used multiple layers of 2", and 3" worked out great. Bryan is giving you great advice...you won't be disappointed. :T :T


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You might be looking in the wrong places for your supplies. Home renovation places like Home Depot, Lowes, Home Hardware, etc usually don't have rigid board insulation. I'm in Ontario Canada. I had to contact a few plumbing/HVAC suppliers to finally find one that would sell to me. At the time I bought it was from a company called Glass Cell Isofab. They were acquired by Crossroads C&I. They have an office in Burnaby.


----------



## Jarery (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks ! I had not thought of the hvac guys around town, thats a great idea.
I thought I had found the right stuff, the Safe & Sound seems to be quite popular for sub traps, and the roxul 80, which many others seem to use, including ellis63 earlier in this thread for wall panels.
I'm still going to use what I have, the 2 bundles of sns and the 1 of roxul 80. How best to use the them I still don't have those answers. I'll keep searching or just wing it


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

MatrixDweller said:


> You might be looking in the wrong places for your supplies. Home renovation places like Home Depot, Lowes, Home Hardware, etc usually don't have rigid board insulation. I'm in Ontario Canada. I had to contact a few plumbing/HVAC suppliers to finally find one that would sell to me. At the time I bought it was from a company called Glass Cell Isofab. They were acquired by Crossroads C&I. They have an office in Burnaby.


I special ordered mine from Lowes, and it took a while since it was coming from Canada. I have the Roxul R-60, and R80.


----------



## Jarery (Mar 2, 2016)

ellisr63 said:


> I special ordered mine from Lowes, and it took a while since it was coming from Canada. I have the Roxul R-60, and R80.


Lowes has the R80 here in stock, same with home depot. 

Where did you use the 80 and where the 60? How did you decide which to use in a location and which thickness?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jarery said:


> Lower has the R80 here in stock, same with home depot.
> 
> Where did you use the 80 and where the 60? How did you decide which to use in a location and which thickness?


I think I used 2 layers of the R80 for first reflections, and 9" of R80 (3") for my back wall.


----------

